# The neutrino



## Maxresde (Sep 14, 2020)

Sorry, not sure what area of the forum this would go in. I was just reading this blog about health issues and this passage below caught my eye.
================================================================

What if I told you a nonliving thing that does not eat a thing could have its mass changed just by a change in the electromagnetic field these masses exist in?  Would you believe it?
Why don’t you really perceive this change of nature?  Why do you still think diet and calories matter?  You never considered quantum field theory, is the short answer.  This is why every obesity researcher on this planet is dead wrong because what they believe is false in a quantum world of biology.
Could it be the mass of the Earth has increased over the last 100 years from dust or is it something more counterintuitive? Gravity is a property of mass, mass is a function of time, and what controls both?  The EMF field that both find themselves in, is the short answer. As the field changes masses change. When EMF signal strength increases in a system it forces masses in it to also change to gain weight, density, and gravity. As this EMF field continues to increase as it has on Earth over 112 years,  mass is further tied to quantum time.  This is why I figured out mass had to be a function of time, as I laid out in EMF-2, pulsed EMF changes time, masses increase for life and the nonliving objects and so does the gravitational effects of life.  These effects are caused by the neutrino, a quantum particle few know about. As the neutrino is altered by a field’s electromagnetism, quantum time is altered for anything found in that field.  Now we are back to the EMF-6 blog post for those who want to follow how I connected the dots in this riddle.
EMF 8: Quantum Bone
=========
Coming back to this later. Reading a different entry, and I saw this:

When we lose electrons death quickly follows and extinction events cause lots of death according to the fossil record. *What do we call a body without energy? A cadaver.* What do we call lots of cadavers? Extinctions. Death = a big loss in energy production according to Einstein. 
==============

It made me think of these speculations about atmospheric energy and all that. What if there was some kind of catastrophic decline in available energy that rendered all this atmospheric energy stuff useless and also killed off most of the population?





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Wayback Archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2019-05-29 00:23:09Reaction Score: 0


What sort of catastrophic (for us) event do you suppose could have occurred to change the gravitational effect resulting in an extinction level event? Such an event would certainly account for missing populations but there would surely be massive amounts of corpses remaining behind from such an event.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: davboyDate: 2019-05-29 04:03:48Reaction Score: 0




maxresde said:


> Sorry, not sure what area of the forum this would go in. I was just reading this blog about health issues and this passage below caught my eye.
> =================================
> What if I told you a nonliving thing that does not eat a thing could have its mass changed just by a change in the electromagnetic field these masses exist in?  Would you believe it?
> Why don’t you really perceive this change of nature?  Why do you still think diet and calories matter?  You never considered quantum field theory, is the short answer.  This is why every obesity researcher on this planet is dead wrong because what they believe is false in a quantum world of biology.
> ...


Synchronicity rules ok. The alternate/truth so called community has lots of views on 'history' but science is lagging behind. Watched 'jeranism' making a fool of himself lambasting quantum physics but where is quantum physics in the alternate view. Is there room for a thread on the quantum on here? Or do we just accept that history cme into being rather than created?


davboy said:


> Synchronicity rules ok. The alternate/truth so called community has lots of views on 'history' but science is lagging behind. Watched 'jeranism' making a fool of himself lambasting quantum physics but where is quantum physics in the alternate view. Is there room for a thread on the quantum on here? Or do we just accept that history cme into being rather than created?


Could we bury the hatchet and seriously discuss the'theories' of Newton and Einstein. Science today seems to be doing a bad job of it. I have been waiting for a while for Leo Smolin's book which has been met with criticism from its own camp. Quantum must play a part in Tartaria?

*Einstein’s Unfinished Revolution: The Search for What Lies Beyond the Quantum* 
by Lee Smolin  (Author)


----------

